# Google Maps -Locate Me?



## chesky69 (Jan 30, 2008)

The Locate Me feature works great on my 1.1.3 unlocked jailbroken iPhone.
But it only works when i have a Wi-Fi connection...do i need a data plan (edge) to make LocateMe work without Wi-Fi?...or is it supposed to work without Wi-Fi or a Data Plan (just the phone plan alone).... ???


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

chesky69 said:


> The Locate Me feature works great on my 1.1.3 unlocked jailbroken iPhone.
> But it only works when i have a Wi-Fi connection...do i need a data plan (edge) to make LocateMe work without Wi-Fi?...or is it supposed to work without Wi-Fi or a Data Plan (just the phone plan alone).... ???


Without wifi you would need a data plan to download the map to show your position on said map.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Google mapping? Hmmm. Check this out.

YouTube - Google Maps


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

I haven't been able to get mine to work (1.1.3). It just sits there and spins the icon.


----------



## agentorange (Oct 23, 2007)

dazednconfused said:


> I haven't been able to get mine to work (1.1.3). It just sits there and spins the icon.


just got mine... same issue. I'm using the newer baseband, too... 4.0.3 I think?


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmmm mine works fine.

I RESTORED my iPhone (OTB 1.02) with iTunes 1.1.3 then jailbreak/unlocked with ZiPhone


----------

